# fv-1 sound samples



## Funnel (Jun 4, 2019)

I'm looking into doing a few fv-1 based builds.  I appreciate that the dmd-2 has a short sound clip, I would love to be able to hear what the other algorithms sound like.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Jun 4, 2019)

This Octagon build covers many:  




The Kaleidoscope is near identical to:  




Check out "PEDALPCB" & 'FV-1', 'Octagon,' 'Pythagoras,' 'EEPROM' etc on youtube.

I'd recommend building an Octagon and use the EEPROM builder for effects you're interested in:  Basically all the FV-1 PCBs are identical and you swap out EEPROM chips.  I did so and as to be expected, some effects I use and some I don't, but the ones I use are amazing. 'Kaleidoscope' is a fav


----------



## Funnel (Jun 4, 2019)

thanks the_grumpy_gnome.  I found pedalpcb.com shortly after I found Bugg FX daydream.  The Kaleidoscope looks like it would be a really fun pedal.  I'd love to be able to add a secondary footswitch to a fv-1 pedal for tap tempo, but from what I've read that is often done in the code.  

I am excited about the the potential of an fv-1 and relay switching acting as a momentary switch!


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Jun 4, 2019)

Yep.   Of note- there's a PCB available specifically for the Daydream.

Oh yeah, tap tempo on FV-1 would be awesome.  Judging by some of the forum discussion recently it may show up in the nearish future


----------

